# Can't get up the motivation to go to class, feel like I'm disappointing my mom



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm only taking one class this term, and I've been so depressed that I feel like I can't get up the strength to go to it. It's an art class, and I'm not any good at art. I'm struggling in this class, and even worse, my professor doesn't seem to understand that some people aren't artistic. Everyone else is putting out really artistic and fantastic projects, and mine look lame.

I got a C on my last project, even though I worked my butt off on it, and I've got a D average for the class. It's the third project, and there's only 5 projects! There's no way possible I can pull up that grade to a C (at least) before the class ends, especially not with the grades I've been getting on the projects. 

Also, I have no clue how to do the current project, and it's due in two days. So I'll have to see him tomorrow, find out how to do it, and spend all day Tuesday making this thing...only to get a bad grade. This is not my idea of a fun time.

Then there's the problem of dropping the class. I'll have to take it again, which means that I'd have to buy all the supplies again, and I'd have to start all over. 

And my mom is paying for all this, so if I drop it, I'll disappoint her. She said that she doesn't care, as long as I take it again, but I wish there was some alternative to college. 

This class is a nightmare, that I can't wake up from.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

if you have a D and still have 40% of the projects left to do, you could easily get your grade above a C-

all you need to do is the bare minimum. you dont need to have amazing projects, since this probably isnt what your planning on doing in the future

It's not important how well you do, but you can still pass instead of letting an art class hold you back in what you really want to use school for

any way people here could give you input on your next project or is it kind of specific to your class?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Well, I dropped the class anyways. I was going to go to the 8:30am class today, but it's 2:30 am and I can't sleep...plus, the project is due in a day, and I haven't even started most of the project. It would be rushed, and would get a low grade.  It's a shame, I had such high hopes for this project; I was having lots of fun doing the sketches.

My mom understands, and has given me permission to drop the class. And my professor understands (I think, I'll hear back from him tomorrow, but I'm sure he'll be cool with it.)

I'll just have to take the class again, and this time work my butt off. I *know *I have it in me to be artistic - I used to draw like crazy when I was a kid. I just became lazy, and have forgotten how to do it.


----------



## Erizal (Apr 20, 2010)

I kind of feel the same way sometimes. I have days where I'm very enthusiastic to go, and others where I just cannot even motivate myself to get dressed.

Everytime I don't feel like going, I feel like I'm disappointing my teachers, my parents, and myself. It's very depressing.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

It is hard to be motivated if you are doing something you are not interested in or are not doing well in. I am in some bull**** class right now that has no bearing on what I want to do in the future and I am unmotivated too.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> Well, I dropped the class anyways. I was going to go to the 8:30am class today, but it's 2:30 am and I can't sleep...plus, the project is due in a day, and I haven't even started most of the project. It would be rushed, and would get a low grade.  It's a shame, I had such high hopes for this project; I was having lots of fun doing the sketches.
> 
> My mom understands, and has given me permission to drop the class. And my professor understands (I think, I'll hear back from him tomorrow, but I'm sure he'll be cool with it.)
> 
> I'll just have to take the class again, and this time work my butt off. I *know *I have it in me to be artistic - I used to draw like crazy when I was a kid. I just became lazy, and have forgotten how to do it.


who cares if your professor is cool with it? ITS your life not his!

also why are you taking an art class if youre not good at it? take something else! i have low spatial skills,so i stay away from that ****.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> who cares if your professor is cool with it? ITS your life not his!
> 
> also why are you taking an art class if youre not good at it? take something else! i have low spatial skills,so i stay away from that ****.


I don't know. I'm a people pleaser (bad, I know), so I hate having people mad at me.

And as far as the art class is concerned, I *have *to take it for my major. It's a requirement. I don't see what the point is, but I don't set the curriculum.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Ratemyprofessor.com, if other professors are teaching that class, you may want to look them up and see if you would be better off taking their class instead.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

mbp86 said:


> Ratemyprofessor.com, if other professors are teaching that class, you may want to look them up and see if you would be better off taking their class instead.


best advice ever!
I think if I knew about ratemyprofessor 4 years ago I would have never dropped out! :blank
Basically I wasn't ready for college and it didn't help that I got some of the worst professors in the entire university in my first year.


----------

